# Küstenangeln in Irland



## daunti (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Da ich und meine Kumpels jedes Jahr einen Anglausflug machen suchen wir nun wieder nach einem geeigneten Platz dafür. Die letzten beiden Jahre waren wir in Tschechien auf Zander und Hecht, heuer wollen wir aber ganz bewußt ans Meer. Da wir kostengünstig einen tollen Urlaub machen wollen kommen wir immer mehr auf Irland. Wir wollen nur den Flug buchen und uns dann mit Mietauto, Zelt und Schlafsack durchschlagen.

Wer kann mir Tips geben *wann* und *wo* wir in Irland (beim Küstenangeln) Chancen auf guten Fisch haben. Ich bin wirklich für alle Ratschläge und Anregungen dankbar! Wenn es eurer Meinung nach bessere günstige Alternativen gibt bitte auch hier rein...

Grüße aus dem Nachbarland!


----------



## BigEarn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hi Daunti!

Allzu genaue Infos kann ich Dir zum Küstenangeln in Irland leider nicht geben. Die Küste um Galway wird allerdings immer wieder erwähnt wenn es um das Thema geht. Ich selber bin einige Male in Mullaghmore weiter im Norden, zwischen Sligo und Bundoran rausgefahren. Das erste Mal liegt schon 10 Jahre zurück, damals sind wir auf Blauhaie rausgefahren haben aber auch alles mögliche andere an fisch gefangen.
Ansonsten ging es immer zuerst auf Makrelen (Köder) um dann Pollack, Leng und Co. nachzustellen. 
War immer sehr schön und erfolgreich. Gemacht haben wir das immer in der Zeit zwischen Juli und August.
Solltet ihr mal für einen Tag Lust auf eine festes Dach überm Kopf bekommen, könnt ihr hier mal reinschauen oder hier oder hier. Bei dem irischen Wetter weiss man nie  
zum Küstenfischen können Dir einige andere Boardies sicher mehr erzählen #6


----------



## ralle (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Ich war immer im Südwesten des Landes in Knightstown - Portmaggee ,Kerry in dieser Gegend.

In den Häfen und speziell an den Klippen in dieser Gegend haben wir immer eine kurzweilige Angelei erlebt.
Conger,verschiedene Katzenhaiarten, Pollack , Makrele usw. gingen fast immer.
Ein etwas längerer Fußmarsch zum Calu Felsen brachte immer schöne Filets abends in die Pfanne.

Wenn das Wetter paßt macht mal eine Tour mit Skipper -denn draußen gibt es Fisch satt.

Es wird euch in Irland gefallen -- da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## daunti (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hey das sind ja super Neuigkeiten! Vielen Dank schon mal!
Wir haben momentan zwei Termine in Aussicht - Mitte April oder Ende Juni. Was meint ihr? Kann man im April auch schon vernünftig angeln oder ist es zu der Zeit nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Lotte (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*



			
				daunti schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr? Kann man im April auch schon vernünftig angeln oder ist es zu der Zeit nicht empfehlenswert?



wenn das wetter mitspielt immer!!! aber das wetter ist in irland (wie schon gepostet wurde) unberechenbar!!!


----------



## kois*r*us (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hallo

Ich war Juli im Südwesten (Valentia Island) auf Makrele,Pollack und Wolfsbarsch. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man auf Nachfrage in den Angelgeschäften bereitwillig Auskunft hinsichtlich guter Plätze bekam. Insbesondere das Fischen auf den Klippen sollte jedoch nur bei gutem Wetter erfolgen, da diese bei schlechtem Wetter auch in 12m Höhe schnell überspült werden, was dem Angelausflug ein jähes, unerfreuliches Ende bereitet (ggf. schlichthin ein unerfreuliches Ende). Das Material sollte robust sein, da der Fang eben wie erwähnt die Felsen hochzukurbeln ist. Zur allgemeinen Information fand ich seinerzeit diesen Link sehr informativ: http://www.sea-angling-ireland.org/

Viel Spass in Irland - Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen
Claus


----------



## Tanja_Berlin (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hai daunti,

wir waren schon sehr oft in Irland und haben immer einen tollen Urlaub verbracht.
Wir waren im Juni und August ( 1995-2002) auf der grünen Insel und hatten bis auf wenige Tage immer tolles Wetter!! Von wegen nur Regen... 1995 haben wir unsere Flitterwochen ( 4,5 Wochen ) bei 30 Grad verbracht und auch die anderen Urlaube waren immer vom Wetter top.

Wir waren immer im Nordwesten, Country Donegal, unterwegs. Orte wie Bundoran, Ballyshannon, Killybegs, Lough Swilly, Ballina, Sligo, die Killala Bay, Mullaghmore kennen wir sehr gut.
Hier gibt es eine Vielzahl von tollen, einsamen Stränden mit gutem Plattfisch/- und Rochenbestand.
Klippenangeln auf Pollack ist überall möglich und in den Flußmündungen,z.b. Erne, kannst du prima auf Meefo und Lachs mit Fliege und Blinker fischen.

Viele Hafenmolen laden zum angeln mit Naturköder auf Conger ein und nebenbei kann man auf Makrele und Pollack fischen.

Im Hafen von Killybegs haben wir riesige Schwärme von kapitalsten Meeräschen gesehen.

Viele Flüsse bieten tolles angeln auf Lachs, auch wenn der Salmo nicht willig ist, die Landschaft ist einfach genial.

Von Killybegs und auch anderen Häfen gehts auf tollen Booten raus auf den Atlantic zum Meerefischen, Blauhai, Bluefin, Dorsch, Pollack, Leng, Conger, Dornhai, Lippfisch, Nagelrochen , Knurrhahn (GROSSE ), und vieles mehr ist möglich.
Blauhai, Bluefin allerdings mehr im August.

Lough Swilly ist im Sommer bekannt für seine Hundshaie und es gibt eine Menge Wracks die befischt werden können.

Also es gibt viel zu erleben und ein Mietwagen ist sehr ratsam.

Für genauere Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung!

Viele Grüße Tanja

 #h  #h  #h


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Valentia Island ist ja wohl mehr als nur ein Geheimtipp...da stand neulich in irgendeiner Angelzeitschrift ein toller Bericht drinnen...ich weiss nur nicht mehr ob es Rute und Rolle, Fisch und Fang oder der Blinker war, muss in Januar oder Dezember drin gewesen sein...
Was ein tolles Erlebnis ist, ist das Angeln vor Sleave League...den höchsten Seeklippen Europas im Donegal...die Klippen gehen ca 600m senkrecht nach oben, das ist eindrucksvoll wenn du unten herum schipperst...Boote kannst du mit Skipper chartern in Teelin, du musst im Hafen einen Skipper ansprechen, dann fahren die mit dir raus...und die ganze Küste von Donegal ist toll zum fischen...allerdings alles Klippen...entsprechendes Gerät mitnehmen, und dran denken, dass Ryan Air nur 15kg Gepäck befördert (Übergepäck € 6 /kg!!!)
Zum Wetter, ich war schon Anfang März in Irland, im April und im Mai...ich hatte jedesmal Glück, wenn es mal regnete nie länger als 10 Minuten, das kann aber mal öfter am Tag passieren, ist halt typisch maritimes Klima...Wetter geht meistens wie es kam...im Südwesten (Kerry) hatte ich bisher immer schönes Wetter...ein Traum...


----------



## daunti (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Super, super, super! Ich bin schon ganz heiß!! Am besten morgen gleich abfliegen ;-)
Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Beiträge!


----------



## marca (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hallo daunti,
eines vorweg;
Irland ist ein Traum!
Wir waren im letzten Jahr dreimal da.
Immer wieder ein wunderbares Erlebnis.
Wir sind immer in der Nähe von Ennis,Co.Clare.
Da ist eine wunderbare Seenplatte die von einem kleinen Flüßchen verbunden 
ist.
Da habe ich letzten Februar sogar einen Lachs drin gefangen!
Zum Meer ist es nicht sehr weit und in jedem größeren Hafen wirst du Kapitäne finden Die mit Dir zum Angeln rausfahren.
Wir sind immer mit unserer Hechtausrüstung auf die Klippen und haben auf Blinker schöne Pollacks und Markelen gefangen.
Mit einer gröberen Ausrüstung bekommst Du aber auch Haie an den Haken.
Mietwagen ist allerdings unerlässlich.
Schöne Ferienhäuser sind erschwinglich und Bed&Breakfast(ca.25 Euro) ist eineAlternative.
Für ein paar Impressionen kannst Du ja mal auf unsere Homepage klicken.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach PM an mich.


----------



## daunti (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hallo marca!

Super Homepage!! Bei den Irlandfotos bekommt man wirklich fernweh....


----------



## Neffifisch (17. April 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

|wavey: Hi Daunti,

ein bischen spät , aber besser wie nie. Bin erst seit April im AB. War letztes Jahr auf Achill Island, eine kleine Insel im Nordwesten von Irland. Super schön. War dass erste mal und ich war voll begeistert. Fahre nun wieder anfang August nach Irland. Diesmal nach Liscannor, ist bei den Cliffs of Moher. 
Zum Angeln kann ich soviel sagen, dass wir die 2 Wochen super von selbst gefangenem Fisch gelebt haben. Musste auch, da Essen gehen in Irland sehr teuer. Fingen vom Ufer hauptsächlich Pollack und Makrelen. Makrelen teilweise lästig. Wenn´s mit dem Boot rausging auch große Pollack, Leng, Knurrhahn etc. 
Ist bloss schwierig ein kleines Boot zu finden - ein großes Boot mit Skipper kostet dann. ( Boot für ca. 10 Personen pro Tag 300 €) 
Wenn du einen Mietwagen nimmst, evtl. lieber Mastercover nehmen = Vollkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung, die Straßen werden je weiter du wegkommst von Dublin immer enger und schlechter. 

Gruß 

Neffifisch#h


----------



## daunti (18. April 2005)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Vielen Dank Neffifisch!

Meine momentane finanzielle Lage hat zwar dazu geführt, diesen Urlaub für heuer zu vergessen aber sobald ich wieder Flieder habe werde ich mich dorthin begeben. Nach all den positiven Infos die ich mittlerweile erhalten habe kann man ja gar nicht mehr anders!!


----------

